# How good is this old W&W Winact riser



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

Any riser can shoot more points than a man can


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

The Winact was a top of the line model when it was introduced and have since then stayed alive as a mid level riser. It's a great shooter, but it is a bit special in some aspects. First, it is very aggressive in limb pocket angles. It's probably one of the most aggressive risers from the big manufacturers. That's no problem if you are aware of it, but many archers that buy it gets surprised when they notice how much extra draw weight they get from their old limbs. Even at the lowest setting, you still get 2-3 pounds more @28 inch draw in the Winact than you get in pretty much any other olympic ILF riser. If you change riser to something new you will most likely need to crank the bolts to the bottom or even change limbs (or arrows) to get the same speed and feel. The closest in geometry is maybe the outsider Vanquish SX from Stolid Bull. Hoyt HPX based risers and Best Zenith are also towards aggressive, but not in pair with the Winact.

This also means that you will get a much smoother draw through the clicker with more gentle shaped risers. But you will also loose draw feedback and feel a bit disconnected to the shot since you are used to the high level of stack and sports car crisp feel of the Winact.

If you don't mind the extra effort it takes to shoot a riser like the Winact you will never need to change it. It's good enough to win a few Olympic golds in a row...

Secondly, the alignment system is really tricky to set up, but that you already know.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Let me know if you ever list it for sale.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

I use the Winact, and I absolutely love it. It's my favorite riser, and I've shot tons. Never doubt this riser!


----------



## hansa (Jan 18, 2014)

MartinOttosson said:


> The Winact was a top of the line model when it was introduced and have since then stayed alive as a mid level riser. It's a great shooter, but it is a bit special in some aspects. First, it is very aggressive in limb pocket angles. It's probably one of the most aggressive risers from the big manufacturers. That's no problem if you are aware of it, but many archers that buy it gets surprised when they notice how much extra draw weight they get from their old limbs. Even at the lowest setting, you still get 2-3 pounds more @28 inch draw in the Winact than you get in pretty much any other olympic ILF riser. If you change riser to something new you will most likely need to crank the bolts to the bottom or even change limbs (or arrows) to get the same speed and feel. The closest in geometry is maybe the outsider Vanquish SX from Stolid Bull. Hoyt HPX based risers and Best Zenith are also towards aggressive, but not in pair with the Winact.
> 
> This also means that you will get a much smoother draw through the clicker with more gentle shaped risers. But you will also loose draw feedback and feel a bit disconnected to the shot since you are used to the high level of stack and sports car crisp feel of the Winact.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!

I now realize why the poundage was always greater than normal. At minimum bolt settings for my 30# limbs, I was getting 32# otf, and on my 38#, I get 41#. So that clears that up for me.
Looks like I'll be holding on to it for a bit longer.
Thanks again


----------



## hansa (Jan 18, 2014)

Astroguy said:


> Let me know if you ever list it for sale.


Unfortunately, it looks like I'm still going to be using it :smile:


----------



## hansa (Jan 18, 2014)

TheLongbowShoot said:


> I use the Winact, and I absolutely love it. It's my favorite riser, and I've shot tons. Never doubt this riser!


Good to know!

People speak of 'dead' and 'lively' responses, what would say the response is from the winact?


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have shot mine for over 15 years. No need to change. This riser was the best in the world in its day. Has Olympic gold to prove it.


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Hansa. I received the new version of the WinAct riser as a gift last Christmas. I wondered what the original version looked like so thanks for sharing the photo. BTW, I love the riser. It looks good, is very well built, very solid in the hand, and shoots very smoothly. LT


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

One of the best.


----------



## hansa (Jan 18, 2014)

In which year did it win gold?


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

hansa said:


> In which year did it win gold?


Team comp in 2004 and individual and team in 2000. It was always the top pick for women, youths and anyone who liked or needed a slightly lighter bow. At least after Yamaha stopped manufacturing, at the time it probably was one with most similar feel and weight to Eolla.

*edit: checked facts...


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

hansa said:


> Good to know!
> 
> People speak of 'dead' and 'lively' responses, what would say the response is from the winact?


The original Winact is a very crisp and "speaking" riser with a distinct shot feedback imho. I think that's the main reason why elite archers love it.


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

MartinOttosson said:


> The original Winact is a very crisp and "speaking" riser with a distinct shot feedback imho. I think that's the main reason why elite archers love it.


That's also true for the new WinAct as well. LT


----------



## hooktonboy (Nov 21, 2007)

MartinOttosson said:


> The Winact was a top of the line model when it was introduced and have since then stayed alive as a mid level riser. It's a great shooter, but it is a bit special in some aspects. First, it is very aggressive in limb pocket angles. It's probably one of the most aggressive risers from the big manufacturers. That's no problem if you are aware of it, but many archers that buy it gets surprised when they notice how much extra draw weight they get from their old limbs. Even at the lowest setting, you still get 2-3 pounds more @28 inch draw in the Winact than you get in pretty much any other olympic ILF riser. If you change riser to something new you will most likely need to crank the bolts to the bottom or even change limbs (or arrows) to get the same speed and feel. The closest in geometry is maybe the outsider Vanquish SX from Stolid Bull. Hoyt HPX based risers and Best Zenith are also towards aggressive, but not in pair with the Winact.
> 
> This also means that you will get a much smoother draw through the clicker with more gentle shaped risers. But you will also loose draw feedback and feel a bit disconnected to the shot since you are used to the high level of stack and sports car crisp feel of the Winact.
> 
> ...


Great summary Martin. I'm pretty sure is also 7000 series aluminium, which I think maybe adds to the crispness of the feel of it (most ally risers are 6000 series). It's a great riser. I love trying out different ones (so i will never be rich...) but this is the one I have never let go of  Th alignment can be a bit fiddly, but you don't do that often....


----------

